# My two boys



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Shane aged 14 with kian aged 8 months


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

lol i had to look twice i thought the toy dog was Kian on the chair lol. they look good .


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovely pics..........


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice lookin' dogs!


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

What beautiful boys


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

great dogs, i thought you had 3 for a mo with the toy one


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

great pics they look beautiful


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they're both lovely


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> lol i had to look twice i thought the toy dog was Kian on the chair lol. they look good .


LOL so did i...its very real looking aint it.


griffpan said:


> great dogs, i thought you had 3 for a mo with the toy one


LOL me 2 

Gorgeous looking dogs...ur old dog looks very good for 14, can he still keep up?? my old girl is 14, she has her good and bad days...on bad days i could knock her ova wiv a feather lol...she still trys tho  on a good day she trys to have her bully moments around the room...silly old mare.


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL so did i...its very real looking aint it.
> 
> LOL me 2
> 
> Gorgeous looking dogs...ur old dog looks very good for 14, can he still keep up?? my old girl is 14, she has her good and bad days...on bad days i could knock her ova wiv a feather lol...she still trys tho  on a good day she trys to have her bully moments around the room...silly old mare.


Thank you all for the kind comments 

Eolabeo thank you on your comments to yes my older collie some days as you say it you could knock him over with a feather next day here he is bounding around like a pup again ,breaks my heart though as im sure it does you to to see them failing with their age 

Kian i wish though was a bit less timid for some unknown reason he seems to be scared of his own shadow (he keeps backing away from ppl even us sometimes and has never ever been illtreated so god knows why he is like this } saying that shanes always been a quiet collie but not timid omg im here writing a book lol 

want to add i love your posts you are imo an asset to this forum 

cheers again everyone for your comments


----------



## darlene (Aug 11, 2008)

Your so blessed to have that good-looking boys...They are all handsome..


----------

